# Spitfires



## Capt. Scott Tailwheel (Nov 27, 2004)

What I'd consider the very image of WWII...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Yup - The Spit was the defining plane of WW2, Its the first plane that most people think of when you mention WW2 8)


----------



## Yeomanz (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice Pic  8)


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 27, 2004)

Is that a Chezchlovakia Squadron? (as in similar to the polish squadron)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Capt. Scott, I'm getting the definite impression that you're fond of the Spitfire.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2004)

i've seen slightly better pictures though..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

I find it hard to get decent Spit. pics.


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 28, 2004)

Yup that was the Czechoslovakian sqdn. The Rondel under the cockpit gives it away.

My Defining aircraft of WW2:





















Kiwimac


----------



## JCS (Nov 28, 2004)

What kind is that first one? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 28, 2004)

Italian MC 202, by the look of it.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 28, 2004)

Close, it's either an Re.2005, a G.55, or Mc.205...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks like the Re-2005 to me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2004)

I would post my defining aircraft but to be honest, I cant be bothered 

Theyd include the Re-2005, P.108, P-38 and SM.79 if youre interested though


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 29, 2004)

Yup Re 2005!

Wonderful Aircraft.

Kiwimac


----------



## JCS (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice looking plane 8) I dont know much Italian planes except for my favorites: Piaggio P.108, Reggiane Re.2001, Macchi Mc.202.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2004)

I like all the Reggianes, they look great 8)

P.108? Good man


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2004)

No, it's Spitfire LF Mk.Vb AR501/NN-A of S/Ldr Frantisek 'Dolly' Dolezal, DFC, DSO.
Unit is No. 310 (Czechoslovak) Squadron R.A.F., at that time (1942) based on Perranporth Airfield, England.  






http://www.rafweb.org/Sqn310-347.htm#310


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2004)

S'all Greek to me


----------



## Archangel (Dec 20, 2004)

w00t, its an Dutch squadron ^^
note: the symbol near the cockpit is a dutch symbol 
Netherlands rule


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

Archangel said:


> Netherlands rule



Yes, apparently for a time there was a Dutch hospital room in Ottawa.  
Imagine being denied admittance because I didn't have my passport!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 20, 2004)

Are you refering to my little story of the 22nd regiment veteran ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 20, 2004)

Personnaly, I don't even know if there is still a King and/or Queen in Holland. I just said what the vetaran told us.

By the way, I'm not sure but I think the hospital was the "Hôtel Dieu" either the one in Montréal or in Québec City. Not in Ottawa.

Or may be I'm wrong...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

There is still a queen in the Netherlands. Queen Beatrix.  
Maybe you're right about the location of the hospital. I heard the story a long time ago, and I'm probably wrong about it being Ottawa.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

Actually, I just checked (via Google  ) and it was in fact the Ottawa Civic Hospital. Sometimes my memory _does_ work!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 20, 2004)

Sometimes your what works?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

That thing between me ears. Whaddaya callit? Y'know...  ...brain!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 20, 2004)

No ive never heard of one of those before, is he a nice person?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

No! He's constantly playing tricks on me!  
Stupid brain!


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 20, 2004)

Is the warranty still valid on it?


----------



## Maestro (Dec 20, 2004)

Lol...  

Nonskimmer, thanks for both info about the Queen and the hospital, by the way.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2004)

Medvedya said:


> Is the warranty still valid on it?



 

No.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 21, 2004)

Then the shop that sold it to you has conned you good and proper


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2004)

Hmmm, let me just check the tag...What's this?: "Made in Weston, UK".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2004)

Not my problem, I dont live there!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2004)

Did I say Weston, UK? Because I meant Turin!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2004)

Nope, dont live there either


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)

i wonder what it said prior to editing.............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2004)

Something else.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2004)

proberly..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes, it said "Weston-Super-Mare, England"  Damn I wish I did live in Turin though...


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 28, 2004)

To me, Weston is and always will be Chav-Central. 

C.C, I know your mates and maud live there, but apart from that, do you really like Weston for itself?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

Ive never looked round it. Just the surrounding housing estates. From what ive seen its fairly nice.


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmm, in the pouring rain, in the middle of January, I would say Weston town centre is only topped by Bridgewater for nastiness.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2004)

You havent been to Launceston then have you...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry, just checked now...

Archangel mate...   

The difference between Cs. and Dutch (late WWII) roundel is:

Czech:






Dutch:





Keep your eyes open WIDER!  
Even the codes NN were assigned to No. 310 Cs. Sq....


S!
Pisis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2005)

not a great deal of difference, you wouldn't call in your wingmen to form up on the aircraft and have a mid air debate about what country he's from


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2005)

maybe not for you mate...... but that's not a mid-air debate but a www debate about to which sqdn this aircraft belonged to....


----------



## subrokv (Dec 4, 2006)

kakav stek


----------

